# 3 years on



## Sheepshape (Mar 31, 2020)

My avatar....Lleila...she was born as a twin to a 14lb whopper. She weighed under a pound and was too weak to suck from mum, so she became a bottle lamb (though I did not expect her to live)

Now she is aged 3. This is her now.





Here she is with her huge 2 day old twins. She's quite a big ewe, and is healthy, friendly and happy.

So, when you have that scrappy little twin, triplet or even singleton who doesn't seem to be made for this world....don't give up.

Here is my current 'not meant to survive'....her name is Tiddler...she is fine.





Tiddler's mum is Arya who herself needed mouth to muzzle after a difficult birth.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2020)

There is proof that you are one extraordinary sheep momma. They are lovely.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 1, 2020)

Baymule said:


> There is proof that you are one extraordinary sheep momma. They are lovely.


You new very kind, lovely lady.


----------

